# Craftsman 10/32 Blower new to Me.



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was at the local repair shop the other week and the owner had taken a Craftsman 10/32 in trade. It is an older model C459-52252 with a 10 hp Tecumseh. Seems built like a tank. I got a pretty good deal - $250 CDN so I picked it up. I cannot find any info onlne about it. Does anyone know what the MTD or Craftsman US equivalent is? Any similar ones I can find are tracked and I cannot find any parts or manual listings.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Sorry-Here's a photo*

The photo did not attach the first time - Sorry


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally got the blower home. It has an HMSK110 engine on it. I am not sure it is original. It has the throttle on the engine, but has a spot on the console for one that looks like it might have been used.

It is a beast. Should work well this winter.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Craftsman Brothers are now ready for the winter. Both from the 1980s.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like a great machine, should serve you well.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes it should be good. I am trying to find an MTD equivalent to get a manual or parts list. It is a 1983? 10/32 Craftsman, but the engine has been changed to an HMsk110. There is a hole on the console for both a key and a throttle control, but both are on this engine like my other one. as it is a 459 model , it is a MTD. It seems to be a brute to turn at the end of the driveway. It had a chain on one wheel, but I took it off. The tires are 16x7.5x8 turf tires, but the driveway is flat.

The other one is an 8/25 built by Murray. I have manual and parts list for it and have replaced many of the wear items.

Thanks


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got a C950-52810-8, 10HP 28" that I bought in 1988.... It has served me very well... In all those years in N. Ontario, it has only needed Minor mtce. 
If it's hard to turn at the end of the driveway...it may be in 2-wheel drive. Mine can be changed to 1 wheel drive with a pin on the outter left wheel axle...turns way easier That way..
I'll still starts 1st pull...only used the elec start 3 times...(wife)..

Good luck with it...

James


----------



## Underc0vernerd (Nov 9, 2021)

JamesReady said:


> I've got a C950-52810-8, 10HP 28" that I bought in 1988.... It has served me very well... In all those years in N. Ontario, it has only needed Minor mtce.
> If it's hard to turn at the end of the driveway...it may be in 2-wheel drive. Mine can be changed to 1 wheel drive with a pin on the outter left wheel axle...turns way easier That way..
> I'll still starts 1st pull...only used the elec start 3 times...(wife)..
> 
> ...


Hi all, 

I know this is several years old but im pulling at straws here. My step Dad just moved into a house with an old snowblower that looks identical to yours. The plate over the carb is off and it looks like the carb might be missing a breather hose and the filter for the end. Ive looked everywhere and i cant seem to locate a picture. If anyone on here can remove that cover quickly (i think its two screws) and post a few pictures of the carb that would help me out so much. (There is a nipple that looks like a hose goes on it right near the fuel line but there is nothing on ours. There is also no filter on the end of the carb by the choke.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Filter? There is no air filter on snowblowers, occasionally someone will put an inline fuel filter but not common.

Hose? Nipple? Breather hose? At carb? None

Plate over carb? Do you mean carb cover? Not critical but it allows the muffler to keep the carb warm so you can take it off choke sooner and possibly prevents fuel icing. I've run it without and never had a problem, still warms up.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

As stated no air filter required on snow blowers.

The nipple you mention, is probably for the primer line, which is not connected or missing. The line should run from the carb to the primer button, the button is usually red or black.


----------



## Underc0vernerd (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow thanks everyone! I didn't think I'd recieved replies that fast!

I've attached a photo of what I'm taking about. You'll see a nipple type thing ride beside the gas line. Just wondering what it's for.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Primer line.

If your machine doesn't have a primer bulb/button, then the carb could have been replaced.


----------



## Underc0vernerd (Nov 9, 2021)

The machine does have a primer button but the don't see any fuel pouring out when I pump it.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never seen a primer port ( or any other feature) that looked like that and was in that location. 
Crankcase breather connection?

Your primer connection, if it exists, should be located at about 7:00 in your photo and just above the top of the float bowl


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The carb does not look original with that choke lever.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

What's that plugged hose hanging below the carb in your photo?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> What's that plugged hose hanging below the carb in your photo?


I was wondering the same.
I've never seen a primer spigot that size before? I'm wondering if it is a return fuel line?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That's not the right carb for that machine.


----------

